# Dosbox keyboard



## K0shVorlon (Dec 12, 2022)

I've used Dosbox and Dosbox-x with Linux in the past and have had no issue with it,  however,  with FreeBSD 13.1, Dosbox won't acknowledge my keyboard,  Dosbox-X will if I select "Capture",  but it will stop acknowledging my mouse.  

I get no errors, and my mouse and keyboard are wireless. Anyone else have this same issue?   (Pkg and port versions operate exactly the same as well)


----------



## K0shVorlon (Dec 28, 2022)

I 've found part of the problem (just in case anyone else runs into this) it doesn't like Exwm.  Twm, icewm, Plasma all seem to work fine. 

I' ll be checking on Exwm's GitHub to see if anything similar to this is, happening with other apps too


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 28, 2022)

Is this for ANY key or “special” keystrokes like Alt plus something?

If “special” keystrokes then yes, the window manager or something else might be getting those keys before the emulator.


----------



## K0shVorlon (Dec 29, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Is this for ANY key or “special” keystrokes like Alt plus something?
> 
> If “special” keystrokes then yes, the window manager or something else might be getting those keys before the emulator.


It's for any key.  No keys word in Dosbox with Exwm. I checked with Exwm and a similar issue is known to happen with W.I.N.E too.


----------

